# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  La Varda Trail Les Arcs

## Lars :D

hey
kennt jmd den oben genannten trail?
is den schonmal jmd gefahren?
wenn ja habt ihr ein paar infos von wo er startet und wie man hochkommt?

----------


## Glenmor

also wenn mit hochkommen meinsch: lift oder auf eigene kraft, tipp ich meinen recherchen zufolge auf zweiteres  :Wink:

----------


## Lars :D

mir wär egal wie  :Wink: aber recherchen sagen alle nicht viel.war auf 10 seiten überall nur videos und bilder aber keine gute beschreibung wo undso.

----------


## Sethimus

mit dem lift von arc 1600? (das ganz rechts beim golfplatz) so weit hoch wie möglich, strasse richtung gletscher runter und auf der anderen seite hochschieben, trail geht bei der quelle los. ist aber ned ohne der trail, absturzgefahr...

----------


## Sethimus

habs dir nochmal auf google maps visualisiert war gestern unterwegs...

goo.gl/maps/tA3fS

----------


## Lars :D

ist das jetzt der gesamte trail?
aber vielen dank jetzt siht man mal genau wo das is und wie man hinkommt.

----------


## Sethimus

nein das ist nur der weg ZUM trailhead, der trail ist das gestrichelte richtung sueden, siehst auch in der satelitenansicht. besorg dir am besten die IGN Bourg St Maurice (3532) wanderkarte, die war recht genau, ohne karte und planung planung vorher wird die gegend schnell unuebersichtlich.

----------


## Lars :D

bist du den trail gefahren?
wie ist das gebiet da so? ist es eine 1000km autoanreise wert?
wie siht es mit anderen strecken aus da oben?

----------


## Sethimus

die ganze region ist voll mit trails, aber ohne guide tappst oft im dunkeln.  try and error. denk wenn ich nochmal dort hin fahr eher mit trail addiction oder anderen guides. man sieht den trails halt auf der karte ned vorher an ob sie was taugen  :Wink:

----------


## Lars :D

solltest dieses jahr da sein bring mit bitte mal paar karten mit wenn das geht.
weiß net obs dieses jahr klappt aber nächstes jahr 100%.
werde nächstes jahr 18 und dann schnapp ichs auto und auf  :Wink:

----------


## Sethimus

was fuer karten? man gehe in den buchhandel, kaufe sich eine topo karte (moeglichst 1:25.000) und suche selbst nach trails...

----------


## Glenmor

> was fuer karten? man gehe in den buchhandel, kaufe sich eine topo karte (moeglichst 1:25.000) und suche selbst nach trails...


kenn da no a lösung:
schau ma mol, non seg ma schon
 :Wink:

----------


## Sethimus

klappt auch manchmal, kann aber auch in die hose gehn und ploetzlich stehst in nem komplett anderen tal, grad hinter la plagne gehen auch paar trails runter die man nur per muskelkraft wieder hochkommt.

----------

